# Sick donkey please help



## pawlukanis (May 22, 2015)

My jennett gave birth 3 weeks ago and sadly, and I mean sadly the foal died 6 days ago. The mother became visibly depressed and has now become sick herself. Since the loss of her foal she would just stand and mope but yesterday her behavior changed. She stood in the same spot for the better part of 3-4 hours, in the pouring rain.. I managed to get her in the barn, much resistance to move. Today she has been in her stall lying down and won't or cannot get up. Her legs are very cool to the touch and she just looks miserable. Yesterday I gave her Ivermectin based in her weight, she hated it and licked the ground right after. At the recommendation of our farrier I gave her milk of magnesia; 30cc and 30 cc of water which is a small dose but she didn't like it at all today. I will repeat every few hours to get an appropriate dose in her but I don't want to over stress her. I didn't see her eat yesterday and there are no visible signs of her relieving herself today. Since she will not or cannot get up taking her to the vet, a considerable distance away, is impossible. Please feel free to ask me more questions and please spare no advice. I will be completely devastated if I loose her too. Thank you


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 22, 2015)

Do you know why the baby died? Could it be that she is actually sick and not just depressed?

Personally, I'd be getting the vet out.


----------



## promiseacres (May 22, 2015)

Get a vet, get and keep her standing.  Whatever is wrong I truly believe I had a donkey morn/sulk himself to death....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 22, 2015)

1.  Call a vet!
2.  Call a vet!!
3.  Call a vet!!!

Have you taken her temperature?  Did she appear sick before her foal died?  Have you checked her udder?  She could have mastitis, an infection from the birth, she could be foundering from a high temperature, or be full of parasites, or be colicky... Too many possibilities to diagnose here.  She really does need a vet.  You should be able to find one who will do a farm call.

I really hope you can get her on the path to health quickly.  Good luck with her!


----------



## pawlukanis (May 22, 2015)

Vet is coming. Thank you for your help and reply. She appears better too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 22, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear it!  Please let us know how it turns out - we can all learn from each other!


----------



## pawlukanis (May 22, 2015)

Vet is coming. I swear this is what it genuinely feels like. She was absolutely fine until her foal died. After that she just stood around with her ears lowered to the sides and the terribly sad eyes. Now with her just lying down makes it worse. Thank you for your help and concern.


----------



## pawlukanis (May 22, 2015)

I like the profile picture, we have pygmys and I love those guys. Always happy, playful and mine love attention, all one can afford.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 22, 2015)

Thanks - I can't imagine my life without them!  I've branched out to Nubians also now - but I'll never be without pygmies!


----------



## animalmom (May 23, 2015)

How's your girl doing?  What did the vet say?


----------



## Ridgetop (May 23, 2015)

Did she pass the afterbirth?  Could it be retained and starting an infection?  What did the vet say?  She needs to get up and walk.  If she is cold can you fix up a heat lamb in her stall or put a blanket on her?  You can make one out of an old blanket and tie it on if you don't have a pony or foal size.

Vitamin B Complex injectable is good for depression - I used it all the time with our goats for stress.  Maybe the vet can give you a dosage amount.  I don't know anything about donkeys, but usually when a baby dies the mother will mourn and call for a day or two and stay by the spot then gradually get over it.  Donkeys are different though - we have a mule and she is super loyal so maybe donkeys are too.  I have heard stories of donkeys whose owners (old miners) died and the donkey grieved for a long time.  I hope she gets better.  Let us know what happens.


----------

